# a touch from morocco in canada



## shaimaa' (Mar 11, 2009)

how are you dear and family ? hope safe and sound ..



i would like please to move to canada as an imigrant me and my husband ,

but wish to know about the federal canada ,also all cities ... 
also jobs , abitation ..and so on .... 

ps : we are planning on opening a moroccan fast food or small restaurant..
- is there any help from the government ??? i mean to help open and stuff


will you please help with the info 



i was thinking about albeta area ...please advice


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

shaimaa' said:


> how are you dear and family ? hope safe and sound ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi shaimaa'

Welcome to the forums!  I don't know if you've looked through the CIC website, but as you've mentioned opening a restaurant, this link may be useful to you...

Immigrating to Canada: Entrepreneurs and investors

All the best in your endeavours to come to Canada!

.
.


----------

